# A twue wuv stowey between a duck and a giwl



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

*I wuv him soooo much i wanna mawwy heem!*








* Hes tasties soooo good! Mmm!*








* It was wuv at first sights!* 








* Donts you twy an steals him mah, i goes cwazy on u if yous eben finks bout it!*








* I chases him if he fwies away*








* we's inwove <3*








* shawing a special moment togedder*








*WHAT?? You're afwaid of commitment!? Come baaack!!!* 








* You can't escapes mees SUPER WEIWA!!*








* I gots yous now mwahaha!*








* You wheel nots get aways again !*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL! very cute captions. the commitment part was killer!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aw shes so cute with her little duckie!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LMBO!!!! That has to be the cutest set of pictures and captions I've seen! I just absolutely adore Leila! She really is an adorable little girl! :love7: You need to post these kinds of pics and stories more often.  Toooo cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone  She just rolled around with that duck for ever! I've never seen her so crazy about a toy and believe me .... she loves toys.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Leila, you are too cute and so funny! Adorable pictures and GREAT captions. Love them!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

awww...really sweet!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahahaha hey leila don't worry there's plenty mire ducks in the pond if he finds a tramp he's stoopid


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwww thats too cute!!

leila your adorable x


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures, and the captions cracked me up


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those captions killed me!!! Hilarious!!! She is a joy, you can tell.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's so cute! Mine love their tiny fuzzy toys obsessively too


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Awww Leila you are so pretty and we love ducky toys here too =) looks like you had a blast!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL!!! That made me laugh so much! The commitment part was cracking me up!  Leila is a doll and she sure loves her duckie.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww so cute! I wish AJ loved toys like that!


----------



## RelicDobes (Sep 23, 2009)

cute! Axl has the same duck! lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL Cute cute cute! Love the captions. Leila is adorable!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

thats adorable .


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Those pics are so cute! The captions fit them perfectly!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

How cute?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Leila is a little doll :love7:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

aww i love this post! "You wheel nots get aways again !" others inthe office are staring because im laughing!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha! That was so cute! I loved the captions
Especially the commitment one. Lol!
She is such a pretty girl!


----------

